
Open Source Could Be a Casualty of the Trade War - mepian
https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=5590
======
iamnothere
If this comes to pass, it will just serve to push cross-border collaboration
underground into alternative, less public channels.

The worst impact of this could be on current open source hardware efforts, but
on the other hand RISC-V may gain even more traction as Bunnie has pointed out
here. We may end up with a real cyberpunk future where systems cobbled
together out of grey and black market imports are the only way to get truly
free/open hardware.

